

AMD cpu bug (by Matthew Dillon) - giulivo
http://article.gmane.org/gmane.os.dragonfly-bsd.kernel/14518

======
giulivo
for a longer description of the problem see this (amazing work):
<http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.os.dragonfly-bsd.kernel/14471>

